# Please comment these specs for a single PC setup (Jan 2015)



## vicontrolu (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi,

So, what could be wrong with this:


- Tower Corsair Series 330R Titanium Black
- PSU Corsair VS650 650W VS Series 80 Plus* ---> will that be enough for all the HDs?*
- Intel Core i7-4790 4Ghz Box
- Thermaltake Water 3.0 Extreme 
- Asus Z97-Deluxe* ----> did i hear ASUS was not that good anymore nowadays? *
- 3 x SSD Samsung 850 EVO 1TB *---> these ones shouldnt have the speed problem like 840s right?*
- 1 x Seagate Desktop 7200.14 2TB SATA3 64MB
- G.Skill Ripjaws Z DDR3 2133 PC3-17000 32GB 4x8GB CL9 
- PNY Quadro K2200 4GB DDR5 


What i did is take an existing 3D pre-assembled configuration and tweaked it a little bit. I am a bit concerned that the max. amount of RAM is 32GB on this mobo cause although i never went further than 24, that might be an issue with more demanding libraries in the future.

Also i remember somebody here (Chimuelo?) saying some consumer motherboards accepted 32GB but then they went nuts when going over 24 or something.

Anyone care to comment please? 

Thanks!


----------



## pavolbrezina (Jan 15, 2015)

I dont see any problems with this configuration. PSU will be enough for disks as SSD has very little enegry consumption compared to classical HDD.


----------



## Lannister (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Please comment these specs for a single PC setup (Jan 2014)*

You say you based it off a pre-existing configuration for 3D, but just in case, if you're _not_ doing 3D work yourself that GPU is overkill.

I should edit to add that it's not that powerful a card in and of itself compared to absolute current gen, but being a Quadro (Nvidia's professional grade non-consumer version of their Geforce GPU's) it's price is somewhat inflated, if you're not doing 3D work.


----------



## vicontrolu (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks Lannister. Well spotted. I work in videogames mostly though so i need a powerful card. 

I am more concerned about the possible failure of the 850EVO and i´d like to know some thoughts on the ASUS mobo too. I think i read here that ASROCK/Gigabyte were better nowadays.


----------



## Lannister (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Please comment these specs for a single PC setup (Jan 2014)*

Some negavite stuff on newegg about that Motherboard, regarding SATA ports, but YMMV ofc.

Next time I upgrade I'm going to take a look at somewhere like http://www.scan.co.uk. They build Audio PC's so you can get a good idea of hardware used from their builds, when building your own.

As for the 850's. Wasn't it just the 840's that had the speed degredation problem?


----------



## Stiltzkin (Jan 15, 2015)

Shouldn't this be 2015, not 2014?

Additionally, i'd up the PSU to maybe 800 to cover everything and future proof a tad (I go for 950 myself, but I have a beefy rig).

Asus has always been good for me - I have had a few mobos and the only one that has never had a problem is Asus.

The Evo 850 is in my rig and strong, no problems to report


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 15, 2015)

Asus has always been one of the best, but a lot of folk are seeing Asrock as being best bang-for-buck for high-performance prosumer boards.
I am unfamiliar with the RAM issues you speak of. I have been running my Asus board with 32GB for a couple years now without issue.

Although, my next build (hopefully this year) will be configured around 64GB memory. Coz I wanna.


----------

